# Bananas?



## KZoppa

Does anyone else give their dogs bananas? I'm curious if anyone else's dogs are banana crazy! Riley is my first dog out of the bunch who doesnt like them. I've caught the others sniffing them out and begging for a piece when we are eating them. Is this weird? Should we stop allowing them to have some? or is it okay. Everything i've searched on the matter, bananas arent even on the list of good or bad. 

Opinions?


----------



## Whiteshepherds

KZoppa said:


> Does anyone else give their dogs bananas? .... Everything i've searched on the matter, bananas arent even on the list of good or bad. Opinions?


I think bananas are one of the fruits people are supposed to eat in moderation when they're on the diet because the sugar content is high. Other than that, they're a good source of potassium. Have no idea how that applies to dogs.


----------



## adamdude04

I use banana chips as treats. They last a long time in plastic containers, and cost $1.29 a pound. Needless to say that's a lot for dried banana chips!

Arlo has been fine.


----------



## KZoppa

k just checking. Shelby and Shasta just about jumped in my lap for my banana and Riley being the picky eater he is kept his distance though he did eat the small piece i gave him.


----------



## Uniballer

I had a bitch who would do _*anything*_ for a piece of banana. For any banana holder, too.


----------



## shannonrae

Kai used to love banana chips! I do not know of any banana rated problems. However, as with any treat use sparingly!


----------



## Rerun

Akira loves apples....my SO eats them a lot and she knows the second he's eating one. He lets her nibble off the core and she's great about not biting more then the edges of the remains off. It's pretty impressive.


----------



## ShenzisMom

I'm sure everyone knows this but I'm going to be naggy mom for a second-
Be careful for apple seeds they contain Cyanide.

Back to your regular programming, and I can't wait to go home and see if Shenzi likes apples/bananas!


----------



## BlackPuppy

My dogs love bananas.


----------



## Deuce

Whiteshepherds said:


> I think bananas are one of the fruits people are supposed to eat in moderation when they're on the diet because the sugar content is high. Other than that, they're a good source of potassium. Have no idea how that applies to dogs.


Right, bananas are a weight builder, not a diet food. Grapes are the same way....FULL of sugar.


----------



## Rerun

Deathmetal said:


> I'm sure everyone knows this but I'm going to be naggy mom for a second-
> Be careful for apple seeds they contain Cyanide.
> 
> Back to your regular programming, and I can't wait to go home and see if Shenzi likes apples/bananas!


He holds the core, she doesn't get to just chew on it.


----------



## Wolfiesmom

Chief used to love bananas. Wolfie hates them.


----------



## BlackPuppy

Deuce said:


> Right, bananas are a weight builder, not a diet food. Grapes are the same way....FULL of sugar.


I hope you're not giving grapes to dogs. It will cause kidney failure.


----------



## CaseysGSD

I have a list somewhere of all the good and bad fruits and veggies for dogs and their values and side affects for dogs...let me find it and ill type it up on here for you...


----------



## Veronica1

Panzer (also Kenzie my old girl Dalmatian) love bananas, though Panzer's favorite is a slice of sweet red pepper.


----------



## fkeeley

CaseysGSD said:


> I have a list somewhere of all the good and bad fruits and veggies for dogs and their values and side affects for dogs...let me find it and ill type it up on here for you...


Oh I would love to hear about it too please! Always wondered what is good and what's not!


----------



## CaseysGSD

I didn't make this, I copied it from a dog book so I can't say 100% that every thing is right but it seems like a good guide line....

*Fruits:*
*IMPORTANT: Remove all pits and seeds from fruit, almost all of them are poisonous to dogs.*

*Apples:* Vitamin C and pectin. Leave the peel on, just be certain to remove all the seeds

*Bananas:* High in potassium and magnesium. Soothing to a dogs gastrointestinal tract.

*Berries:* High in vitamins A, C, potassium and fiber

*Lemons, Limes, Grapefruits, Oranges and Tangerines:* High in Vitamin C and the white under the peelings contain bioflavonoids, which is essential to vitamin C absorption. *Caution: Citrus peels are poisonous*

*Melons: *High in vitamin A, C and potassium.

*Peaches, Apricots, and Nectarines: *High in vitamin C, A and contain calcium.

*Raisins: *High in vitamins A, B complex, potassium phosphorous, magnesium, iron, calicum and fiber. Feed in small amounts only.

*Grapes: *Feed occasionally and in small amounts only. Recently found that large amounts of grapes can cause kidney faliure.

*Avocado: *Rich in vitamin E and some protein. High in fat, good for skin, coat and weight gain.

I also have a full list on vegatables but I have to run to pick up my daughter from school so I'll type it up when I get back....


----------



## CaseysGSD

*Vegtables*

*Asparagus: *High in carotene, selenium and vitamin C.

*Beans: *High in protein, fiber, potassium, iron and thiamin. Too much can cause intestinal gas or discomfort.

*Beets: *High in copper, manganese and potassium. Temporarily changes color or urine and feces.

*Broccoli: *High in calcium, potassium and fiber.

*Brussel Sprouts: *High in protein, vitamins A and C, riboflavin, iron, potassium and fiber

*Cabbage: *High in vitamins B5, B6, C and E

*Carrots: *High in fiber, beta-carotene, potassium and vitamin C. Personally a favorite treat by my teething pup!

*Cauliflower: *High in fiber, vitamin C, potassium and zinc

*Celery: *High in chlorophyll. Many dogs do not like celery because of the strings, even when cut up in bite size pieces these strings can cause throat irritations.

*Corn:* High in fiber and good amounts of iron, zinc and potassium. Corn must be processed for proper digestion. Never feed you dog corn on the cob, as the cobs can cause obstructions in the intestines.

*Greens: *High in vitamin A, C and fiber. Always a good idea.

*Kohlrabi: *One of the higest vegetables in potassium and vitamin C. Both the greens and bulbs must be processed before eating.

*Lentils: *High in protein, iron, thiamin, riboflavin and niacin; the sprouts are rich in vitamin C. Only feed cooked.

*Okra: *High in fiber, carotene, vitaman B complex and C.

*Parsnips: *High in fiber. feed occasionally.

*Peas: *High in fiber and magnesium.

*Pumpkin: *High in fiber, vitamins A, B, calicum, copper, magnesium, potassium and zinc.

*Squash: *High in nutrients.

*Sweet Potatoes:* High in vitamin A.

*Turnips and Rutabagas: *High in fiber and nutritous.

*Potatoes,Eggplants, Onions, Radishes and Spicy Peppers: Do NOT feed!*


*Lettuce: *Has very little nutrition and too much can give your dog loose stools.

*Tomatoes, Cucumbers, Peppers and Spinach: *These vegetables are enjoyed by most dogs but should be used only on occation. Too many of these goodies can cause your dog gas, bloating and/or intestinal upset.

*Garlic: *Loved by most dogs. It is good for the health of the intestinal tract and immune system. Only give raw garlic in small amounts.



Whew...that was a lot to type up, hope everyone finds it helplful!


----------



## CaseysGSD

Carrots have always been a favorite in our house with every dog we have had, they make a great treat instead of a bone and Blitz especially loves them now that she's teething!


----------



## KZoppa

CaseyGSD~ thanks so much for sharing!!! i'm going to copy and paste and naturally print those lists out!!! Zena LOVES carrots. We never have grapes in the house and when we do, my daughter eats them pretty quick. Plus my dogs look at grapes like they're the plague so no worries on that one. I'll have to try other fruits and veggies though for them!!! 

Shasta got an entire banana, peeled of course, last night and just laid on the floor nibbling it like she was savoring it. It was amusing.


----------



## paulag1955

Shasta is mad for bananas. A medium banana only has around 100 calories, so I don't feel bad at all letting her have half a banana stuffed into her Kong every evening when I want some peace and quiet. (Not that quiet, actually...she makes some pretty disgusting noises licking the banana out of the Kong.)

Plus bananas are part of the BRAT diet for people so I wonder if they might not help firm up a dog's stool as well.


----------



## KZoppa

i actually never thought of putting the banana in the kong! i'll have to try that one. I've been stuffing that thing full of whatever i can that Shasta will eat. She does slurp too. its gross. lol


----------



## CaseysGSD

paulag1955 said:


> Shasta is mad for bananas. A medium banana only has around 100 calories, so I don't feel bad at all letting her have half a banana stuffed into her Kong every evening when I want some peace and quiet. (Not that quiet, actually...she makes some pretty disgusting noises licking the banana out of the Kong.)
> 
> Plus bananas are part of the BRAT diet for people so I wonder if they might not help firm up a dog's stool as well.


 
the guide says:
*Bananas:* High in potassium and magnesium. *Soothing to a dogs gastrointestinal tract.*

So yes, I think it would help firm the stool and we are so going to try the kong thing too!


----------



## Powell

Jolene only likes her kibble or meat. Mickey the Sibe loves Apple and will gingerly eat Banana. He likes Almonds and NOT cashews. I occasionally give him ONE Almond. It was funny watching him chew it the first time.


----------



## chicagojosh

my one dog turns her nose up at banana's. and the other will eat them, but isn't really too excited about it lol


----------



## jakeandrenee

Great idea to put a little ripened banana in a kong and freeze! I too am always looking for creative concoctions to stuff the kong with.


----------



## Montana Scout

Deuce said:


> Right, bananas are a weight builder, not a diet food. Grapes are the same way....FULL of sugar.


i was expressly told never to give grapes to dogs cuz they are poisonous to dogs.. or something like that?!


----------



## Montana Scout

CaseysGSD said:


> *Vegtables*
> 
> *Potatoes*,Eggplants, Onions, Radishes and Spicy Peppers: _Do NOT feed!_


then how come potatoes are in dog food? potato starch, potato, sweet potato... or is this just raw potatoes?


----------



## CaseysGSD

Montana Scout said:


> then how come potatoes are in dog food? potato starch, potato, sweet potato... or is this just raw potatoes?


I believe they are just referring to raw white potatoes.... Sweet potatoes are also listed on their as being ok


----------



## paulag1955

Montana Scout said:


> then how come potatoes are in dog food? potato starch, potato, sweet potato... or is this just raw potatoes?


Botanically speaking, white potatoes and sweet potatoes aren't related at all. For that matter, neither are sweet potatoes and true yams.


----------



## paulag1955

jakeandrenee said:


> Great idea to put a little ripened banana in a kong and freeze! I too am always looking for creative concoctions to stuff the kong with.


I haven't frozen the Kong with the banana in it yet...I'm not much for advance planning.  I think tonight I might mash the banana with some peanut butter, though.


----------



## rjvamp

paulag1955 said:


> I haven't frozen the Kong with the banana in it yet...I'm not much for advance planning.  I think tonight I might mash the banana with some peanut butter, though.


hmmmmm that sounds good - banana and peanut butter......oh you mean for puppy


----------



## rjvamp

CaseysGSD said:


> I believe they are just referring to raw white potatoes.... Sweet potatoes are also listed on their as being ok


Foods poisonous to dogs 

"Potato poisonings among people and dogs have occurred. Solanum alkaloids can be found in green sprouts and green potato skins, which occurs when the tubers are exposed to sunlight during growth or after harvest. The relatively rare occurrence of actual poisoning is due to several factors: solanine is poorly absorbed; it is mostly hydrolyzed into less toxic solanidinel; and the metabolites are quickly eliminated. Note that cooked, mashed potatoes are fine for dogs, actually quite nutritious and digestible."


----------



## onyx'girl

Karlo use to love banana's I have parrots and would split one between them and the dogs. Now he won't eat them unless Onyx is there for competition. 
Kacie will eat a bite too, if I toss it in the air...all dogs competing for it. 
FYI: avacado's can be toxic if the meat is brown(near the skin or pit). It shouldn't be fed to parrots at all.


----------



## paulag1955

rjvamp said:


> hmmmmm that sounds good - banana and peanut butter......oh you mean for puppy


Good heavens, yes, for the puppy! There's no way that stuff's making it's way into my mouth!


----------



## CaseysGSD

rjvamp said:


> Foods poisonous to dogs
> 
> "Potato poisonings among people and dogs have occurred. Solanum alkaloids can be found in green sprouts and green potato skins, which occurs when the tubers are exposed to sunlight during growth or after harvest. The relatively rare occurrence of actual poisoning is due to several factors: solanine is poorly absorbed; it is mostly hydrolyzed into less toxic solanidinel; and the metabolites are quickly eliminated. Note that cooked, mashed potatoes are fine for dogs, actually quite nutritious and digestible."


Thanks for confirming.... That's what I thought!


----------



## paulag1955

FYI...the banana and peanut butter is a rousing success.


----------



## KZoppa

glad she enjoys the banana and peanut butter combo!!! i'll have to try that myself. just need to buy more bananas. hehe!!


----------



## CaseysGSD

I'm so in the mood for a banana and peanut butter sandwich now!!!!


----------



## KZoppa

ok thats just two things i wouldnt combine for myself to eat. tried it once and gagged for the rest of the day. ewww.... lol


----------



## CaseysGSD

KZoppa said:


> ok thats just two things i wouldnt combine for myself to eat. tried it once and gagged for the rest of the day. ewww.... lol


I used to eat them as a kid.... You butter 2 slices of bread on the outside, on the inside you put peanut butter, banana slices and sprinkle with a tablespoon of white sugar and cook it in a pan the same way you would a grilled cheese.....SO GOOD!


----------



## KZoppa

CaseysGSD said:


> I used to eat them as a kid.... You butter 2 slices of bread on the outside, on the inside you put peanut butter, banana slices and sprinkle with a tablespoon of white sugar and cook it in a pan the same way you would a grilled cheese.....SO GOOD!


 
yeah i'm actually quesy from reading that. i'll stick with regular old peanut butter sandwiches i think.... course thats probably something my kids would love.


----------



## CaseysGSD

Sorry :0)


----------



## KZoppa

CaseysGSD said:


> Sorry :0)


 
sok. my stomach has always been easily angered. you should see some of the things my husband eats!!! THATS scary! lol


----------



## JustMeLeslie

Thanks about posting about the potatoes when I read through the thread I was concerned because our TOTW has potatoes and sweet potatoes in it so I know it is ok. That is a great list. I just started recently giving my dogs carrots because the puppy is teething and the others have to have something too if the puppy does. I think I am going to try the banana/kong thing and see if she likes that too. I got some good ideas off this forum so thanks


----------



## KZoppa

JustMeLeslie said:


> Thanks about posting about the potatoes when I read through the thread I was concerned because our TOTW has potatoes and sweet potatoes in it so I know it is ok. That is a great list. I just started recently giving my dogs carrots because the puppy is teething and the others have to have something too if the puppy does. I think I am going to try the banana/kong thing and see if she likes that too. I got some good ideas off this forum so thanks


 
hehe glad i could start a helpful post for once!!!! i think if i go to walmart tonight, i'll pick up some more bananas. have tons of peanut better but i think Shasta would adore the bananas and peanut butter in the kong idea.


----------



## JustMeLeslie

KZoppa said:


> hehe glad i could start a helpful post for once!!!! i think if i go to walmart tonight, i'll pick up some more bananas. have tons of peanut better but i think Shasta would adore the bananas and peanut butter in the kong idea.


I have tried the peanut butter in the kong thing. I think the addition of banana would be fun for Jamie. I am going to freeze it because she loves ice cubes. I just wanted to know if the bananas will cause gas? I know it can for people. I keep Gas X on hand for both husband and shepherds.HA HA


----------



## KZoppa

JustMeLeslie said:


> I have tried the peanut butter in the kong thing. I think the addition of banana would be fun for Jamie. I am going to freeze it because she loves ice cubes. I just wanted to know if the bananas will cause gas? I know it can for people. I keep Gas X on hand for both husband and shepherds.HA HA


 
we had no gas issues last night after they jacked the bananas off the counter!!! I went to the bathroom and came back out and all 3 of the terribles each had two bananas and they were busy peeling them!!! i was like oh geez.... lol


----------



## CHawkins

My dog gets a piece of banana every time I feed my african grey parrot a piece of one.


----------



## vomlittlehaus

Uniballer said:


> I had a bitch who would do _*anything*_ for a piece of banana. For any banana holder, too.


Mine is the same way. Can hear you peal a banana from several feet away and come running. We were at training one day and my trainer started eating one. You should have seen Yoko work for some of that banana.


----------



## GoSearchk9

My dog is banana crazy here too. My son loves them but he hates the end pieces so my dog knows that every time my son gets one, he gets a piece too!!!!

FYI I had a friend that lost a dog that got ahold of raisins. Grapes are definetly toxic in high enough amounts and raisins are just dehydrated grapes..this makes the toxicity much worse


----------



## DCluver33

two of my dogs love bananas the third one hate them, he's a picky eater anyways. My grandma would feed him a very small handful of popcorn and he'd pick out the ones with butter and leave the un buttered ones soggy but otherwise untouched lol. I mix the banana with some peanut butter and some of their kibble and stuff their kongs and freeze them. They love them!


----------



## CaseysGSD

Tried the frozen bananas/peanut butter in the kong thing tonight...LOVED it, kept Blitz buzy for over an hour! Only gross part was when I washed the kong out with the instahot (boiling water) the steam that came out of it that smelled like all of the above mixed with rubber from the kong was sickning!!

Black face and black kong don't make for a great picture LOL


----------



## novarobin

CaseysGSD said:


> *Garlic: *Loved by most dogs. It is good for the health of the intestinal tract and immune system. Only give raw garlic in small amounts.


Most sites suggest not feeding garlic at all to a dog. Some people do use it as a holistic treatment for fleas. I would proceed with caution. 
Both onions and garlic contain chemicals that can cause Heinz body anemia, it is more dangerous for cats. 

"Health problems always occur when a cat or dog ingests more than 0.5% of his or her body weight in onions or onion powder (for an 8-pound cat, this amounts to about 18 grams, or just over a tablespoon), though even smaller doses may create problems, particularly when consumed on multiple occasions."
*http://www.suite101.com/content/onions-garlic-toxic-to-cats-and-dogs-a196013#ixzz14udbps3G*

I realize that it would take a large amount for a GSD, but some here have different dogs. Plus the fact feeding regularly can decrease the required dose to cause problems. 

Here is study cited by the AMVA regarding garlic which suggests not feeding it at all
AVMA - American Journal of Veterinary Research - 61(11):1446 - Abstract

AVMA list of dangerous foods
What you should know about household hazards to pets


----------

